# Bombillas led para coche



## scorpiacentral (Mar 5, 2007)

Compre para mi coche unas bombillas tipo plafon de led alta luminosidad para cambiarlas con las de la matricula pero hay un problema el coche no me las detecta y me da avería por bombilla fundida, no lucen, esto debe ser porque las de origen son de 5w y las de led son de 0,2w según me han dicho, necesito colocar una resistencia para que de estos 4,8w de diferencia no? si es así me dicen los de la tienda de electrónica que les de el valor omhico, yo no se hallarlo si me echáis una mano lo agradecería o alguna otra solución posible. Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2007)

A ver scorpiacentral, si lo led no encienden es porque están al revés. Son polarizados. Así que, si es posible, inviertelos en la toma. Deberían encender. Si encienden y la compu del auto no los detecta, entoces, lo que se debe modificar es algo de la compu.

Ponerle una resistencia para compensar la diferencia de consumo, sería algo contrario a lo que, se supone, que se busca con los led: 1.- mejorar la luz. 2.- reducir el consumo de corriente.

Consultalo con alguien de un taller de Electroauto de tu localidad.

Saludos.


----------



## scorpiacentral (Mar 5, 2007)

se encienden( parpadean) 2 veces y despues se apagan el coche da la averia de bombilla fundida en la matricula y dejan de dar luz, no las pongo xq consuman menos las pongo x estetica x eso comentaba el tema de meterlas unas resistencias para igual el consumo con las incandescentes, otra solucion que me han dado es conectar una como la q llevaba y dejarla al lado de los fusibles escondida luciendo dentro del coche, pero si se puede poner resistencia mejor q mejor


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, entendido. Los dos parpadeos corresponden a las pruebas que hace la compu del auto.

Las resistencias deben ser de 33 ohm y, para que soporten el calor sin quemarse deben ser apatas para soportar 15 watt o, mejor 20 watt. Aún así, van a calentar.

Insisto en que trates de consultar a un electroauto especializado en tu auto, para verificar si es posible corregir la lectura de la compu.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ojo no se si sirve pero podrias probar de poner condensadores electroliticos en paralelo, de esta forma cuando haga la prueba habra picos de corriente que lo daran como bueno.

Son baratos por lo que compra 3 o 4 condensadores de 4700 microfaradios /35V y pruebas poniendolos en paralelo con los leds, primero uno, dos ,tres o cuatro con suerte engañaremos el circuito de prueba

Como veras tienen marcado en el encapsulado la polaridad, negativo  o patilla corta, positivo o patilla larga.


La ventaja es que no se calienta porque no consumen, debes intensar poner los minimos.


----------



## scorpiacentral (Mar 6, 2007)

no he encontrado en todo valladolid una resistencia de 33 omhios y 15-20 w la que mas se aproxima es de 33 omhios y 2w, no me vale xq la qemo no?hay alguna pagina de internet para comprar estas resistencias que las envien a casa?
gracias, un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Deberian tener como minimo de 6 o 12W, pregunta si tienen resistencias bobinadas.
Luego las pones en serie

Por ejemplo si dicen que solo tienen de 12W, necesitaras 20/12 con 2 te bastas ya que suman 24W.

como que utilizas dos resistencias 33/2=16 ese valor no existe pero 15 si.

Necesitarias dos resistencias de 15ohm/12W

Las conectas en serie 

 12V-----R-----R----chasis


----------

